

Step Aside MBAs, Make Way for the Full Stack Marketer - jacobjzhang
http://shipordeliver.com/step-aside-mbas-make-way-for-the-full-stack-marketer/

======
Jihoon
Hey Jacob, thanks for sharing your writing. Just curious - what are MBAs even
hired for at a startup? Not sure what credentials they have vs. someone with
relevant industry experience.

Also took a look at your other essays as well - good stuff!

